# Bodybuilding Is Not A Sport



## soyhead (Dec 5, 2003)

Bodybuilding is not a sport and has never been one.

It's an EXHIBITION.

If you disagree, give 1-5 reasons why posing on stage in not an EXHIBITION.

I realize that you want it to be a sport.  

I want to win the lottery.
==============================================

Has everyone seen what Tom Platz looks like 

WITHOUT STEROIDS?????????????????????

Check out the "Skinny Platz" post..........(dancing bananas)
==============================================

Did Ron Teufel die from steroids?  If not, what was the cause?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Duh??????


Who thought BB was a sport?


----------



## moon (Dec 5, 2003)

remember bodybuilders have  the most muscles than average athlete. 
They r not only competing against others....also against themselves.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 5, 2003)

sport    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (spôrt, sprt)
n. 

Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively. 
A particular form of this activity. 
An activity involving physical exertion and skill that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often undertaken competitively. 
An active pastime; recreation

I think bodybuilding fulfills all of these requirements.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> sport    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (spôrt, sprt)
> n.
> 
> ...



Ditto.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow, way to come in with a bang Soy... you sure that soy isnt increasing your estrogen too much?  

Bodybuilding is indeed a sport.  Posing on stage could even be taken as a sport... but particularily lifting weights in the gym definitely is.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 5, 2003)

I often think of sports as something that you have to have a certain amount of skill to perform.  You can't just hit a baseball or dunk a basketball without a lot of practice and skill.  

BB is the same way.  You can't exhibit your body just walking onto a stage and starting to pose.  Posing actually requires a lot of skill to do properly.  Also, it requires hard work and training to get to the level where you can actually compete at it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ditto, BB is a sport!!


----------



## JJJ (Dec 5, 2003)

f´cours its a sport.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 5, 2003)

I just do it, don't care for the definition. But if your trying to rag on bodybuilding by saying its not a sport, then it is a sport. Because I said so, regardless of other opinions, and definitions. Thanx


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soyhead *_
> Bodybuilding is not a sport and has never been one.
> 
> It's an EXHIBITION.
> ...



You come on here new and come out with a thread like this? Not to kosher man. And you ask _us_ to provide _you_ with reasons why it is a sport? No, this is your theory, so you support your bogus claim with reasons.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I just do it, don't care for the definition. But if your trying to rag on bodybuilding by saying its not a sport, then it is a sport. Because I said so, regardless of other opinions, and definitions. Thanx


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soyhead *_
> Has everyone seen what Tom Platz looks like
> 
> WITHOUT STEROIDS?????????????????????



Has everyone seen what most normal people look like without steroids? Like normal people.

Let the guy live with his injuries, prick.


----------



## TKEYellow (Dec 5, 2003)

If you look at his posts, all of them are just out to cause problems and arguments.   He's doing nothing more then stirring up what doesn't need to be stirred up.  

Some people just need to get a life.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Wow, way to come in with a bang Soy... you sure that soy isnt increasing your estrogen too much?


----------



## maddog1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Jughead
Bodybuilding is not a sport, but exercising your inferiority complex is, right.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maddog1 *_
> Hey Jughead
> Bodybuilding is not a sport, but exercising your inferiority complex is, right.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2003)

Watch out guys/gals, Soyhead is a 85lb monster. Once i even saw him literally throw the clips back on the weight rack like they were nothing. 

Bodybuilding takes the MOST discipline out of any sport there is. I've played competitively and excelled at pretty much every sport there is, and every one of them is not NEARLY as tough as BB (w/ the exception of X-Country and the 200m dash). Think about it, the way to get better is by exerting pain to yourself.  Diet, Sleep, Training is just a starting point. 

But Honestly, what is your point?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)

yeah, no kidding!!!!  what is your point??????


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> I've played competitively and excelled at pretty much every sport there is,



Who are you, Bo Jackson?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soyhead *_
> Bodybuilding is not a sport and has never been one.
> 
> It's an EXHIBITION.
> ...



First of all yes bodybulding is a sport.

Secondly, why do you hate Tom Platz so much?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> BB is the same way.  You can't exhibit your body just walking onto a stage and starting to pose.  Posing actually requires a lot of skill to do properly.  Also, it requires hard work and training to get to the level where you can actually compete at it.



Yup, posing correctly is very difficult, it takes skill and a lot of practice to perfect.

This is very obvious when you go to an amatuer show and watch the novice class!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

This troll is nothing but a hypocrite.



> _*Originally posted by soyhead *_
> 
> 
> Tom Platz is off the steroids.
> ...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2003)

Bill Dobbins said it best.  He likened it to gymnastics where they are judged on form of movement, except the bodybuilder is judged on form of body.  BB's are extreme athletes and train very hard.  To exclude them as athletes is bogus.  I mean where would we post the results for BB contests if not the sports page?
The competitive nature of BB makes it a sport as well.  Pose downs make it a sport as well, flexing for an extended period is strenuous.  Bodybuilding is both a sport and an art form.  Enough said.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't think bocybuilding is a sport. by your definition beer pong is a sport and it is not.  It is more of a way of life really, same as BBing.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2003)

I guess we should start then by defining the word "sport"!


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Who are you, Bo Jackson?



haha not quite bro.

i'm just saying from my own personal experience, i've played basketball, soccer, baseball, track, cross country and hockey all at a competitive level (meaning high school level or higher w/ refs and such in an actual real game, not a pick up game).

BB is the hardest sport there is, except for X-country (you wanna talk about endurance) and the 400m dash in track (nothing in any sport i've ever done kills you like this, except BB)


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2003)

If it's not a sport to you.  Then you're not doing it right!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2003)

Can I get an amen?


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2003)

AMEN


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2003)

My opinion/argument is this:

Bodybuilders are athletes in every sense of the word, and a bodybuilding show is a competition, therefore it's a sport.

I know this can be argued many ways, this is just how I view it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> haha not quite bro.
> 
> i'm just saying from my own personal experience, i've played basketball, soccer, baseball, track, cross country and hockey all at a competitive level (meaning high school level or higher w/ refs and such in an actual real game, not a pick up game).
> ...



Ah HA!  So you have never bowled competitively!  


 

Just busting your nuts, man.  



> Bodybuilding is not a sport and has never been one.
> 
> It's an EXHIBITION.



This is just dumb.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2003)

This is where I veer off the path from many of you.  I do believe bodybuilding is a competition, I also believe that the amount of work they put into it is outrageous.  Regardless of the steroids, you still need to have everything in check to be big AND symmetrical.  So up until now, I am in agreement with you.

Now, the scoring is not the least bit objective.  They have no set of rules to go by.  At least in a gymnastics meet, there is criteria to judge by.  Also, in my opinion, a sport is something that shows speed, strength, finesse, endurance and power.  Bodybuilding shows strength and endurance in the posing, but nothing else.  I suppose the argument for finesse can be made in the posing, but do you actually believe that Ronnie would have lost if he did not show finesse in his posing?  Come on now.

Not trying to change anyone's mind, just posting my reasoning.  If you believe BBing is a sport, that is your prerogative.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Now, the scoring is not the least bit objective.  They have no set of rules to go by.



Obviously it's not "objective", but actually it is just like gymanstics, very subjective, yet judged by a *trained* and experienced judge (typically an ex-pro bodybuilder) that DOES have rules to go by, not sure why you said that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2003)

I have seen the scorecards and scoring system and they are not objective at all.  If they were objective, there would be some criteria for size that says someone this size gets this score, etc.  Also, there is no denying that there is a huge controversy over past champions never losing, etc.  At least in gymnastics you can tell when there is a perfect 10, I don't think this is the same as BBing.  

Also, did you watch the Olympia broadcast on PPV?  As soon as everyone stepped out onstage, the announcers said there was no way Ronnie would lose.  Before any posing, before any of the other criteria were judged.  If you can tell the winner based on only one criteria, then I have a hard time calling it a sport.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2003)

Even if you don't compete it's still a sport.


----------



## DaMayor (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Obviously it's not "objective", but actually it is just like gymanstics, very subjective, yet judged by a *trained* and experienced judge (typically an ex-pro bodybuilder) that DOES have rules to go by, not sure why you said that.




I think he was questioning origin or basis of "the standard"....which isn't unreasonable, really.

IMO, BB is a sport, just not a stereotypical one.

And bias isn't limited to bodybuilding.


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Ah HA!  So you have never bowled competitively!



actually, i did when i was a kid!! haha

i've never golfed competitively (if you wanna call that a sport haha...not trying to start another fight, dont take it the wrong way allyou golfers)


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2003)

I think golfing is a sport and a passtime, just as BB is.  If you bodybuild just for yourself, then it becomes a pass time.  Once you added others being judged against you, then I belive it becomes a sport.  

Most sports are subjective to some point.  I think the based on how rules are enforced are subjective.  There are base rules to make a call by but it then becomes the ref's job to rule whether the infraction demands a penalty or not.  Outcomes based on some form of counting can be said to be objective.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I have seen the scorecards and scoring system and they are not objective at all.  If they were objective, there would be some criteria for size that says someone this size gets this score, etc.  Also, there is no denying that there is a huge controversy over past champions never losing, etc.  At least in gymnastics you can tell when there is a perfect 10, I don't think this is the same as BBing.
> 
> Also, did you watch the Olympia broadcast on PPV?  As soon as everyone stepped out onstage, the announcers said there was no way Ronnie would lose.  Before any posing, before any of the other criteria were judged.  If you can tell the winner based on only one criteria, then I have a hard time calling it a sport.



I agreed with you in regards to objectivity, no it's not objective, by its very nature it cannot be. 

Objective is you run across this line with the ball in your hand and score 7 points.

Gymnastics is not objective either.

What the announcers said when Ronnie stepped out on stage means nothing, and the majority of judging is done during pre-judging the day before anyway.

My point was there is a criteria and point system, and the judges are trained and they do adhere to this, obviously there is a great deal of subjectivity involved.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2003)

Agreed Prince, I used the wrong language in my first post.  I believe what i mean is gymnastics has better defined criteria.  Like a wobble is a certain deduction, you start off with either a base score of 10 or lower, etc.

I don't really consider golfing or fishing sports either and I do both of those.  Well, I am a better fisherman than a golfer, my golfing trips tend to go more towards the drinking side as the game goes on.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soyhead *_
> Bodybuilding is not a sport and has never been one.
> 
> It's an EXHIBITION.



Then so is every other sport, including the dark masturbatory arts.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2003)

A sport can be something done for recreation or for competition.  If done alone you are simply competing against gravity, yourself and your body.  Flyfishing is a sport you are competing against the fish.  And while I am at it sport check out the fro Dales avi is sporting.  Semantics.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

Sport

Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively. 
A particular form of this activity. 
An activity involving physical exertion and skill that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often undertaken competitively. 
*An active pastime; recreation.*

Virtually anything can be called a sport.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2003)

yep


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2003)

Now I don't consider playing Madden 2004 a sport although because of semantics it can be.  

Bodybuilding is an art form on top of a sport.  The sculpting of your body through immense physical exertion.  It involves blood sweat and tears (if your a wuss).  Yes the competitions are an exhibition of the hard training they have put into it, but so is a football game I mean don't they call pre-season exhibition games?  You come on the field/stage to exhibit how hard you have trained.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Now I don't consider playing Madden 2004 a sport although because of semantics it can be.



Just like chess, they consider themselves athletes.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> sport    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (spôrt, sprt)
> n.
> 
> ...


Ditto!



> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> If it's not a sport to you.  Then you're not doing it right!


Amen!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Just like chess, they consider themselves athletes.



I am so a chessthlete...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

You mean you competitively tweak your nipples?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2003)

it's happened before


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2003)

I have it's called titty twister, you twist till ones person gives


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2003)

I call it a sport when there is me, my wife and several other ladiy friends


----------



## gr81 (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soyhead *_
> Has everyone seen what Tom Platz looks like
> 
> WITHOUT STEROIDS?????????????????????
> ...




First of all you know nothing about steriods if you think that they are fatal, so strike one Pal. second, you can say what you want about Platz but at least he looked like Platz with steriods, something you would never look like with all the drugs, GH, and IGF in the world, chew on that. Drugs or no drugs these guys would be monsters, you can't deny that. 
As far as BB not being a sport, the actual contest I don't regard as a sport, but the process is defiantely of getting there is Most defn a sport, naw fuck that it is more than a sport. It is a way of life. When a basketball player is finished with his season he gets to rest adn take time off, somehting that a BB never does. It is 24/7/365 for years and years. So ya you are right it ain't a sport, it is much much more. Its something that bitches with soy in there name are too pussy to handle. Soy, ha ah ha, meow..


----------



## gr81 (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> BB is the hardest sport there is, except for X-country (you wanna talk about endurance) and the 400m dash in track (nothing in any sport i've ever done kills you like this, except BB)




I have to agree with ya man. I ran Xcountry for 4 years and we would hit up 12 mile runs and shit all the time. We had one of the better programs in the state. I actually ran a half marathon once (yeah I know big deal, but it was hard so fuck off) and I say BB is much more fun and rewarding which makes it easier. The only reason running was so hard to me b/c I hated it so much, god I hated all that runnning. There is really no rewards for busting your ass like that as there is in BB. With that being said I think that the 800m is by far the most difficult race you can do. The 400 is hella tough but the 800 is twice that and you still have to sprint just as hard, you can't slow down anymore. tough shit. Encurance running is right up there though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2003)

I hear that GR. Many years ago, I used to do a lot of distance running.  About 35-40 miles a week with one 10-12 miler every Saturday. I ran in a bunch of road races.  Several 5k, 10k and 15K's and two half marathons.  That was some tough shit.  Doing a heavy set of squats for 10-12 reps is tough, but at least it's over in a minute or so.  Running at near capacity for an hour and longer is downright painful.  Like you said, I like BBing better because you can see the results.  Running makes you look like a death camp survivor and all you have to show for it is a time.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soyhead *_
> Bodybuilding is not a sport and has never been one.
> 
> It's an EXHIBITION.
> ...




Thank Kuso for this


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soyhead *_
> Bodybuilding is not a sport and has never been one.
> 
> It's an EXHIBITION.
> ...


are u some kind of asshole posting shit like this so we will get mad at you?


----------



## soyhead (Dec 6, 2003)

What about Ron Teufel?  Anyone here old enough to know who he was?  Everyone wanted to read how he trained his chest(way back then), but his ????-death didn't even rate one-page.  Why?

Ok, I was wrong.  BBing "IS" a sport.

Many good points were made and I agree with many of them...especially DALE MABRY's response on 12/05/03...@ 1pm!

I must say that THE POSEDOWN is a joke, good for a few laughs!

The contest has already been decided.  So it only serves to entertain the fans and give them their $$ worth.

Also, what's with the TERM............."Prejudging"?  Ok, there's judging and pre-judging, ha!  ha!  I thought we weren't supposed to pre-judge!

Q:  How did Coleman win the O, with a butt that size?

It's a joke that the same guy wins the O every year!  

Who thinks Jay Cutler should have won this year?  Jay=Delt King

==============================================

If judging is fair, why did Franco win in '81 and why did Dickerson win the Olympia(the worst winner ever)??  The fans get jerked around every year!

Why are BBers better than in the '80's?  Answer:  Better drugs.

==============================================

Which sport is harder than the sport of BBing?

Answer:   Tour de France=2,500 miles more-or-less!  How long does it last?  20-some days!  

Humans are the only mammal who drinks the milk of another mammal.  Milk tastes great, but soy is "HEALTH".
==============================================
I hope Platz won't crush my head like a great.  I was actually a big fan of his, until I got enough of his MASSIVE ego.

Inspite of this, he is still a nice guy!  

Who said he's injured?  I think he's recovered by now and would not like to be thought of as "injured".

I'll say it again, 

I WAS WRONG.  BBing IS a SPORT.

and Mohamed Makkawy was the best poser!

Q:  Why to I bother with writing all this, if I have this attitude?

A:  Because BBing is INTERESTING!


----------



## soyhead (Dec 6, 2003)

Platz.................."like a grape"


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soyhead *_
> 
> and Mohamed Makkawy was the best poser!



Well at least you said one thing worth reading.


----------



## soyhead (Dec 6, 2003)

Yea, it's too bad Mohamed Makkawy never won the Olympia.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 6, 2003)

I would go ahead and venture that the ironman triathlon is harder than BBing.  I met a guy training for it before.  I have never seen anyone work that hard in my life.  Coincidentally, he didn't even come close to making it.  BBing is prolly one of the more menatlly challenging things out there, however.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 6, 2003)

I know a triathlete who broke a rib driving a go kart, they approach around 2 Gs in the corners.


----------



## Iceman (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I'd say first off, what a dumb place to post that opinion.  If I didn't like George Bush I wouldn't go onto a republican website based in Texas and say George Bush sucks doesn't he.

However, I tend to agree.  But more along the lines of Dale. If bodybuilding is a sport, then so is a beauty pageant, and there's no way in hell that is a sport. 

Bodybuilding is a sport in the same way two hairstylists compete with clients, whoever looks the best is the winner, and that to me is not a sport.  Now, the actual lifting of the weights, may be considered a sport, but you are only competing against your own previous bests, which is fun and all, and I enjoy lifting very much, but it is not sport.

I'm not going to quote people, but someone said it was a sport because of the tough regimine of sleeping and eating??  Would you then say that Motherhood is a sport???  Babies must be fed certain things and they sleep and eat a weird times as well.  That is not a sport.  

Flexx, not only are you saying BB is a sport, you are saying it is the toughest???  What a blanket statement that is.  How about rockclimbing or bungee jumping??  Surely if you think BB is a sport you'd say those are sports, and those are along harder that bodybuilding. 

Defining how hard a sport is should be determined by this question.  What do I have the better chance of becoming, blank or blank?  I have a better chance of juicing up, and hitting the stage at a BB competition, than I do of throwing a TD pass in a NFL game.  If, and that's a big IF, BB is a sport, it is certainly not the hardest sport ever.  I'd say motherhood is a harder sport than BB if we are going by the definitions on this board.


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm yes, and No.

Like for instance. The competing aspect of bb gives it a certain degree of Worthy-ness as A Sport, but IMO I would not consider BB a sport. 

Unfortunately 99% top bodybuilders all over the world use anabolic steroids, and hormones to win.Yes,I know even with other sports this is a problem, but its still against the RULES, and doesn't apply to 99% of the athletes or even 6% for that matter. 

BB is a lot lot less demanding of GOD GIVEN-TALENT and NATURAL CAPABILITY Like as in Football or Baseball.Hell,even in golf. Research has shown that hitting a golf shot is the same exertion on your body as lifting a weight that you could only lift four times before faluire. 
Bodybuilding to me is more cosmetic than anything, kinda like a beauty pageant or modeling contest. Those girls/ guys also have to practice on poses etc.etc. its real similar. I guess this is the reason I have no desire to compete in BB.

 I played baseball,and football. Athletes in those sports make training and conditioning a key part of preparing their bodies to handle the physical demands required to play. That's where my Weight lifting came into play. I course also love the cosmetic benefits. Oh! i cant leave out my Jujitsu, but thats not a sport untill your in a ring witch i dont do.

Oh well felas, Im stoned. 

so hope you can even read/understand this im not checkking grammer


----------



## Rich46yo (Feb 9, 2005)

You dont pump iron for years on end to win a beauty pageant. You dont need perfect form, perfect nutrition,perfect sleep, and endless hours of contest posing practice to win a hairstyling contest.

                                 I cant believe this thread even exists. Juice or no juice the physical & mental exertion to succeed in the sport of BB is remarkable. The competition is incredible. And I'll tell you what, Ive played both golf and pumped iron and the theory that they have the same exertion levels could only come from some babbleing nitwit that has to many diplomas on the wall, that are preventing him from thinking on his own.

                             Swinging a golf club = pumping to failure? Are you fucking kidding me????     ............................................................................................................................................................................................  ......"your favorite uncle".....Uncle Rich


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> You dont pump iron for years on end to win a beauty pageant. You dont need perfect form, perfect nutrition,perfect sleep, and endless hours of contest posing practice to win a hairstyling contest.
> 
> I cant believe this thread even exists. Juice or no juice the physical & mental exertion to succeed in the sport of BB is remarkable. The competition is incredible. And I'll tell you what, Ive played both golf and pumped iron and the theory that they have the same exertion levels could only come from some babbleing nitwit that has to many diplomas on the wall, that are preventing him from thinking on his own.
> 
> Swinging a golf club = pumping to failure? Are you fucking kidding me????    ......"your favorite uncle".....Uncle Rich


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

Iceman said:
			
		

> Well, I'd say first off, what a dumb place to post that opinion.  If I didn't like George Bush I wouldn't go onto a republican website based in Texas and say George Bush sucks doesn't he.
> 
> However, I tend to agree.  But more along the lines of Dale. If bodybuilding is a sport, then so is a beauty pageant, and there's no way in hell that is a sport.
> 
> ...








You're WHOLE statement is ridiculous with the exception of your 1st sentence.


----------



## gr81 (Feb 9, 2005)

actually even ihs first sentence is ridiculous too seeing as how I would defn go onto a GOP website and let Bush have... lol

I don't even know why we are still giving these fools the time of day and entertaining their preposterous notions. They are obviously full of shit. I mean this guy compared throwing a TD pass in and NFL game to anyone juicing up and getting on an amateur stage. Of course those two don't compare, try being an NFL quarterback to stepping on stage at the Mr. O, thats more of a rational comparison. unbelievable!


----------



## njc (Feb 11, 2005)

I dont think bodybuildingas a sport either.  But then again who cares?  I dont think that just becuase it fits the defenition of sport doesnt mean that it is one.  Our language has become so twisted with slang and other seperate meanings given to certain words that dictionary defentions arent really 100% percent accurate when applied to our "modern-speak".


----------



## John H. (Feb 11, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> sport    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (spôrt, sprt)
> n.
> 
> Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively.
> ...




Hi Pony,

To BE SURE!!!! Bodybuilding IS a SPORT.    The exhibitions are the PROOF of what IS ACCOMPLISHED by EACH INDIVIDUAL. They ARE the very people who DO the work to ACCOMPLISH and they show what they have done and their dedication and intelligence and abilities to that end. 

And THEY INSPIRE. And they SHARE their accomplishments with others. They INSPIRE Themselves to DO even more and BE even better - AND US. Personally speaking I AM VERY PROUD OF EACH ONE who EARNS what he achieves. The PROOF is in the exhibitions - whether personally as you see them one on one or on stage where many can witness THE PROOF, the GUARANTEE that when you work hard and are smart about it, when you get the proper rest, each right and smart, and DO each exercise with complete focus you SEE the results which ARE GUARANTEED. Not much in life is as much GUARANTEED. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 11, 2005)

body building is a sport, its competitions between other people, it is very physical and alot of strict rules and regulations have to be followed for both the competition side of it and the physical training side

who ever says its not a sport is a fool IMHO

Neo


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2005)

Somebody has too much time on their hands to revive a thread thats over a year old 

I'm still of the same opinion regardless.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 11, 2005)

how long has this threed been going on then? 

fuck just checked 2003 why would some one bother putting this thread back up

Neo

EDIT: oh it was mr iceman who brought thread back up


----------



## Annabelle Lee (Aug 9, 2007)

Bodybuilding is a sport. It is more like an art.  
It is the sport of conditioning.  
Bodybuilding is a contest similar to a dog show, or other animal show.  Where participants are judged on their behavior, performance of simple required moves, in addition to the health and asthetics based on specific guidelines.
You must participate in the sport of weightlifting to condition.
I taught posing to competitive bodybuilders that was derived from 25 years of dance and gymnastics training. 
Steroids have no business in the sport of bodybuilding.  If you are abusing any drug without medical supervision or health care needs you are a drug abuser, junkie, and need to spend some time in a rehab and psychiatric hospital for treatment.

There are two sanction sports involving weight lifting achievements: powerlifting and olympic weightlifting. The biggest mistake a bodybuilder can do is take steroids.  You are then automatically disqualified from participating in these weightlifting sports because of the drug testing.  You are hurting yourself.  I would like to see an all natural sport that is more healthy for participants.  I would like to see what a natural physique looks like in it's peak form.  Not a drug induced temporary state that compromises the health of the participants.


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 9, 2007)

Annabelle Lee said:


> Steroids have no business in the sport of bodybuilding.



I stopped reading after this...

If you were honest with yourself, you'd admit that without steroids pro bodybuilders would never look the way they do; regardless of the way they train.


----------



## Annabelle Lee (Aug 9, 2007)

I was madly in love with Ron Teufel for most of my life.  He was a great guy and my biggest influrence. Unfortunately, a life time of nutritional abuse, overexertion, and overuse of supplements took its toll on his health.  
I call it extreme conditioning.  Dangerous yo-yo diets, dangerous drop/rise in blood sugar, dangerous drop in electrolytes and dehydration/hydration.  Binge eating. Then at the same time you work your body parts to failure with low rep max weight workouts.   He was always working on a dangerously low body mass index.  

Research is showing that powerlifters are dying from the spike in blood pressure caused by repeatedly doing high weight lifts.  It is rupturing major blood vessels, damaging heart valves, and causing strokes and heart attacks.   One of the leading causes of weightlifters death is a ruptured Aorta.  It could be aggravated by that tight belt your using.  When your body fluids and electorlytes are low you can experience brain damage that causes all cns activity to slow down, causing halucination, disorientation, loss of balance, and even death. Then throw in a toxic mega pack a day of experimental vitamins and other toxic substances that are being pushed on you.  Add a full time job, family and the stress caused by having to maintain your elite status despite your obvious decline due to age.  

When you reach your 40's your body changes.  It is being recommened that the career athletes should get regular checkups to ensure that your are not damaging your health as you age.  There are some great articles around about the aging athlete and how to maintain and improve your health without compromising it.

It appears to have been a general consensus that the sport of bodybuilding is really not a healthy sport when I was bodybuilding.   

Arnold Schwartzennegar lost millions of dollars of income when he disassociated himself with muscle and fitness.  His main reason was that the advertisers were pushing what is dimly recognized as drugs upon people with body dismorphic disorder as the cure.   His story is posted all over the internet. 

There is a lot of medical research on the lifespan and causes of death for the aging athlete.  We will see in the next twenty years the whole picture of the bodybuilding culture as the statics roll in.  

Ron was a great guy and is a bodybuilding legend.  His body just gave out.  I have never ending love for that man.  He is sorelly missed


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2007)

Cut & paste?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2007)

soyhead said:


> Bodybuilding is not a sport and has never been one.
> 
> It's an EXHIBITION.
> 
> ...





Your a moron, please stop posting on our forum. Mmk, thanks.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Your a moron, please stop posting on our forum. Mmk, thanks.



Lawl, I am also a moron for not noticing how old this was.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2007)

that ok it was INTERESTING


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2007)

I hate it when people bump old threads


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 10, 2007)

I played soccer last night and I can honestly make an emotion backed claim that bodybuilding is NOT a sport.  There's no adrenaline, there's no real time physical or skill dominance, there's no contact, and there's no objective score.  

I don't mean to insult those of you who are hardcore bodybuilders (I'm not), but the driving force behind bodybuilding is vanity.  Sports are not driven by vanity.  Bodybuilding is an activity, a lifestyle, a discipline that produces tangible results (that vary from person to person).  Getting physically fit for the purpose of getting physically fit is not a sport as well.  There are guys in the military who can run 10 miles, do 600 pushups, and swim 3 miles within 3 or so hours...are they competitive athletes?  Hell no..highly conditioned individuals, yes...but are they in sports? No.  The same goes for bodybuilding.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 10, 2007)

iMan323 said:


> I played soccer last night and I can honestly make an emotion backed claim that bodybuilding is NOT a sport.  There's no adrenaline, there's no real time physical or skill dominance, there's no contact, and there's no objective score.
> 
> I don't mean to insult those of you who are hardcore bodybuilders (I'm not), but the driving force behind bodybuilding is vanity.  Sports are not driven by vanity.  Bodybuilding is an activity, a lifestyle, a discipline that produces tangible results (that vary from person to person).  Getting physically fit for the purpose of getting physically fit is not a sport as well.  There are guys in the military who can run 10 miles, do 600 pushups, and swim 3 miles within 3 or so hours...are they competitive athletes?  Hell no..highly conditioned individuals, yes...but are they in sports? No.  The same goes for bodybuilding.



According to webster, you are wrong. By your definition, half of Olympic sports are not even sports. I think you should reconsider your position. By the way, I am not a bodybuilder, so I am not defending a position.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 10, 2007)

iMan323 said:


> I played soccer last night and I can honestly make an emotion backed claim that bodybuilding is NOT a sport.  There's no adrenaline, there's no real time physical or skill dominance, there's no contact, and there's no objective score.
> 
> I don't mean to insult those of you who are hardcore bodybuilders (I'm not), but the driving force behind bodybuilding is vanity.  Sports are not driven by vanity.  Bodybuilding is an activity, a lifestyle, a discipline that produces tangible results (that vary from person to person).  Getting physically fit for the purpose of getting physically fit is not a sport as well.  There are guys in the military who can run 10 miles, do 600 pushups, and swim 3 miles within 3 or so hours...are they competitive athletes?  Hell no..highly conditioned individuals, yes...but are they in sports? No.  The same goes for bodybuilding.


and yet men who can do these things are condisered athletic.  all they would have to do is enter a competition for running swimming and push-ups and then they would be meeting your definition of a sport.  bb does have adrenaline, there is an objective score, (just as much as there is in boxing if it goes the distance)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

I ran across this and it does make sense.

*Definition of a sport*

by Lonnie McMillan
Staff Writer
It is highly disputable. Perhaps no two people in the world would have the same exact opinion. What is a sport and what is not?
First, I offer the Dictionary.com (Dictionary.com) definition: An activity involving physical exertion and skill that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often undertaken competitively.
I agree with all aspects of this definition. It is pretty obvious that all sports are governed by some set of rules, so there is no need to further discuss this idea.
To say, however, that sports are often undertaken competitively is an understatement. Sports are ??????always?????? undertaken competitively, which I consider to be fairly obvious as well.
The last consideration, that sports involve physical exertion and skill, is the first of three parts of the McMillan Theory of Sports Definition. There are some who would disagree with this statement. Without physical activity, a sport is simply a game.
This first part rules out a few so-called sports. For example, table tennis, horse racing, auto racing, curling and sailing are not sports, because they do not require physical exertion. This probably does not offend many people, but the last two parts of the theory likely will.
The second part of McMillan's Theory of Sports Definition is that opinionated scoring is not permitted in a true sport. A sport must have a definite winner (unless there is a tie).
It is hard to dispute that the Baltimore Ravens were winners of the Super Bowl (and no, the Ray Lewis argument does not count), because in football when a player scores a touchdown, it's always six points regardless of bias or opinion. In figure skating, though, a competitor does not always get the same score from all the judges for a performance. Sports must be definite.
This eliminates a number of other activities from the list of sports, including gymnastics, diving, dance, and - gasp - cheerleading. These are competitions only, not sports. Boxing is a special case, because if a competitor is knocked out, then the winner is definite, but sometimes it comes down to the judges' decision.
Last is the most complicated and serious blow. One competitor must be affected by the other(s). If one can participate alone, then the activity cannot be deemed a sport. Competition must be against another, not against one's self.
This means many traditional "sports" cannot be categorized as such under the McMillan Theory of Sports Definition. Bowling, track, swimming, golf, cycling, skiing, speed skating, bobsled and archery are not worthy of this status.
This leaves us with only a handful of actual sports including football, baseball, basketball, hockey, cricket, soccer, rugby, tennis, badminton, field hockey, handball, softball and volleyball. This does not mean I have I have not neglected several sports that should be included on this list.
This also does not mean I am disrespecting any competitions that I do not consider sports. They too can be as fun and as difficult as sports. So please don't seek out to inflict bodily harm on me, which, by the way, I would not consider a sport either.


----------



## Tier (Aug 10, 2007)

Funny enough I actually agree with him, I don't see Bodybuilding as a sport because you don't do anything strenuous during the actual competition, regardless of what you do to look like what you are, the physical part does not take place during the actual competition, you are simply posing now you can argue that posing is a sport I suppose but the strenuous part of bodybuilding isn't done in competition and therefore can not be factored in when assessing the definition of the event. Bodybuilding is more like working on a peice of clay for years and years and showing it off, so if Bodybuilding is a sport so is Show & Tell.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Aug 10, 2007)

Bodybuilding is not a sport!  To me, a sport requires you to be athletic and there is no athleticism in bodybuilding.  Lifting heavy weights, eating right and having excellent genetics does not constitute athleticism in my eyes.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 10, 2007)

opinions vary


----------



## Rubes (Aug 10, 2007)

this is kinda dumb its like kids in high school tellin the cheerleaders that cheerleading isnt a sport who give a shit if it is or isnt some people think it is and others dont get over it


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 11, 2007)

Tier said:


> Bodybuilding as a sport because you don't do anything strenuous during the actual competition, regardless of what you do to look like what you are, the physical part does not take place during the actual competition, you are simply posing now you can argue that posing is a sport I suppose but the strenuous part of bodybuilding isn't done in competition and therefore can not be factored in when assessing the definition of the event. Bodybuilding is more like working on a peice of clay for years and years and showing it off, so if Bodybuilding is a sport so is Show & Tell.




You try doing a routine (fitness routines frequently involve gymnastics) after training and dieting, it is strenuous to get on stage and pose. 

I think a more interesting question is why people on a BBing board would not want something that they participate in some way to be considered a sport? 

x
x
x
T


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 11, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Bodybuilding is not a sport!  To me, a sport requires you to be athletic and there is no athleticism in bodybuilding.  Lifting heavy weights, eating right and having excellent genetics does not constitute athleticism in my eyes.



ath·let·ic (th-ltk)
adj.
1. Of or befitting athletics or athletes.
2. Characterized by or involving physical activity or exertion; active: an athletic lifestyle; an athletic child.
3. Physically strong and well-developed; muscular: an actor with an athletic build. See Synonyms at muscular.

Of which one is athleticism. 

 

x
x
x

T


----------



## KelJu (Aug 11, 2007)

The question posed is, "is weight lifting a sport". 

First of all, lets cut the bullshit, and go straight to the dictionary. Which at least 5 people already have.



> sport      /spɔrt, spoʊrt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[spawrt, spohrt] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> ???noun
> 1.	an athletic activity requiring skill or physical prowess and often of a competitive nature
> 
> ...



There is no "in my opinion". There is no "my belief". There is no room for subjective thought. Bodybuilding competitors are athletes in every sense of the literal word, and competitive bodybuilding is a sport in every sense of the literal word. 


Now, finally will people stop the nonsense. If you don't think bodybuilding is a sport, you are wrong. This isn't about opinions, this is about the literal fucking meaning of the words in question. If you have a problem with it, take it up with Webster, otherwise shut the fuck up.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2007)

I definitely consider pro bodybuilders athletes, as far as bodybuilding being a sport per se I can see room for debate and how many view a bodybuilding show as a "beauty pageant" since there is nothing athletic about the competition itself and it is extremely subjective.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 11, 2007)

Prince said:


> I definitely consider pro bodybuilders athletes, as far as bodybuilding being a sport per se I can see room for debate and how many view a bodybuilding show as a "beauty pageant" since there is nothing athletic about the competition itself and it is extremely subjective.





> sport      /spɔrt, spoʊrt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[spawrt, spohrt] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> ???noun
> 1.	an athletic activity requiring skill or physical prowess and often of a competitive nature



So, you believe that posing and flexing requires no skill? If so, why do bodybuilders take classes in just posing? Also, do you consider the competitors to have no physical prowess? Also, do you think that bodybuilding competitors lack a competitive nature? 

I am disappointed to hear you say that there is room for debate.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm sure that half of you guys saying that bodybuilding is a sport also don't believe golf is one.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 11, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> I'm sure that half of you guys saying that bodybuilding is a sport also don't believe golf is one.



Golf is sport. It is one of the most hand-eye coordinated sports there is. I think hitting a golf ball is harder than hitting a baseball. I can crush a baseball, I played gold for 4 years and still can't hit a descent shot. 

Hunting on the other hand is not a sport.


----------



## goob (Aug 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Golf is sport. It is one of the most hand-eye coordinated sports there is. I think hitting a golf ball is harder than hitting a baseball. I can crush a baseball, I played gold for 4 years and still can't hit a descent shot.
> 
> Hunting on the other hand is not a sport.


 
Agreed.  I can't understand hunters.  Why do you want to kill an animal?

Why, when the odds are overwhelmingly in your favour, that's not sport.

How about we enclose of an area and release some lions, jaguars, wolves and feral dogs into the same area as you.  Now that evens it up a bit.  That's sport.


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> The question posed is, "is weight lifting a sport".
> 
> First of all, lets cut the bullshit, and go straight to the dictionary. Which at least 5 people already have.
> 
> ...



Yes, I know better than all the experts and reference material that humans have developed over the millenia. 

Well said, I cannot believe the hubris at times, 'In my opinion'..................

Unless you are an expert in the field, your opinion is just that, your opinion, it doesn't mean NADA

x
x
x

T


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 12, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> Yes, I know better than all the experts and reference material that humans have developed over the millenia.
> 
> T



I don't buy that.  I have been playing REAL sports (basketball, soccer, kickboxing) all my life and the activity you engage in called bodybuilding is not a fucking sport.  The bottom line, you can be a super-dedicated workout animal, bench press 400lbs for 20 reps, but at the end of the day what you're judged by is ... "oh, look how pretty his feathers are..."

Sorry, but this is not how it works in sports.  Again, my point is not to devalue all the dedication, commitment, knowledge, and drugs it takes to build a competitive physique, but simply to point out, that you are not athletes.  As a real athlete in ever sense of the word, I do not want to be likened to bodybuilders.  Bodybuilders share many of the same characteristics as do hardcore athletes, however, the end activity is still not a fucking sport.  I'm through.


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 12, 2007)

Allow me to illustrate:

This is athletes playing a sport:






This is bodybuilders posing on stage:





This is athletes playing a sport:





This is bodybuilders competing:






Cheap and cheesy, I know.  But this thread calls for it.  Now get real, please.


----------



## Tier (Aug 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> The question posed is, "is weight lifting a sport".
> 
> First of all, lets cut the bullshit, and go straight to the dictionary. Which at least 5 people already have.
> 
> ...



Wow never get in to law 

You are missing the argument totally, the definition of a sport is judged by the scored event more or less.

The scored event in bodybuilding is barely more physical than a high school play, what bodybuilders do before and after the Show are completely irrelevant when classifying an event, the only thing that can be taken in to consideration is the activity at the event.

Here's my point in essence: Nancy is the most in shape person on the planet, Nancy likes to make balloon animals competitively, the core workouts make it so she can blow up balloons faster. Now because Nancy works out so much before making balloons she wants to classify balloon making a sport.

Essentially that is what the argument for Bodybuilding as a sport is.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2007)

iMan323 said:


> I don't buy that.  I have been playing REAL sports (basketball, soccer, kickboxing) all my life and the activity you engage in called bodybuilding is not a fucking sport.  The bottom line, you can be a super-dedicated workout animal, bench press 400lbs for 20 reps, but at the end of the day what you're judged by is ... "oh, look how pretty his feathers are..."
> 
> Sorry, but this is not how it works in sports.  Again, my point is not to devalue all the dedication, commitment, knowledge, and drugs it takes to build a competitive physique, but simply to point out, that you are not athletes.  As a real athlete in ever sense of the word, I do not want to be likened to bodybuilders.  Bodybuilders share many of the same characteristics as do hardcore athletes, however, the end activity is still not a fucking sport.  I'm through.




Im on the fence on subject..

But would you consider power lifting a sport?

What about Strongman?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2007)

Bodybuilding no.

PLifting - yes
Strongman - yes.


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 13, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Im on the fence on subject..
> 
> But would you consider power lifting a sport?
> 
> What about Strongman?



Absolutely.  They're not there to show off their feathers...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2007)

well, doesnt that mean, that they are just showing off their hard work in a different way?  I mean powerlifters lift to get strong, BB lift to get big.  They both have point based competitions, and both are a lot of work.

How is PL different than BB? (from a sport perspective)

Like I said im on the fence, but no one has really presented a really solid argument from either side.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2007)

BB to me is like an artist or a sculptor.  They are using there knowledge and tools to create a ascetic piece of work.  Upon which they get graded and rewarded for there accomplishments by the guidelines set forth.  

A PL or strongman uses there training in an event, and competes using those talents, much like any other athlete.  

I don't see why it is such an insult to BB'ers.  I don't doubt or undermine the work they do, but a competition is just that a competition.  Just cause the compete doesn't make it a sport.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 13, 2007)

If it's not a sport then why does it hurt like one?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a question for everyone: Is competitive juggling a sport?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2007)

More so then BB'ing


----------



## Vieope (Aug 13, 2007)

_I think something is only a sport when you can bet on it. _


----------



## goob (Aug 13, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> I have a question for everyone: Is competitive juggling a sport?


 
I _knew_ I saw you at juggle mania 2006!  Nice attempt with the 6 blazing knives.  I was knocked out by the 4ft 2 Russian who juggled 7 armadillos and a honey badger.

Good times.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)

maniclion said:


> If it's not a sport then why does it hurt like one?



_Very_ well said, manic.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So, you believe that posing and flexing requires no skill? If so, why do bodybuilders take classes in just posing? Also, do you consider the competitors to have no physical prowess? Also, do you think that bodybuilding competitors lack a competitive nature?
> 
> I am disappointed to hear you say that there is room for debate.



Is dancing a sport too because it takes a lot of skill. Dancers are athletic, skilled, strong, coordinated, but I don't think most people see dancing as a sport either.

The point is I think most will say a sport has to have an objective measure, i.e. getting the ball in the hoop, or whatever.

I used to argue the opposite that bodybuilding was a sport, but I see it more as of a way of life, when taken to the pro level bodybuilders are most definitely athletes, but I cannot say that posing on stage makes it a sport the way I consider NFL football a sport. 

Powerlifting is a sport, you either lift the weight or you don't, one of the reasons it's in the Olympics and bodybuilding is not. Although I am not sure why many events are in the Olympics and bodybuilding is not, i.e. figure skating and gymnastics, the reason I say those two is because the judging is very subjective like bodybuilding judging is.


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a great way of determining if it is a sport or not, even though it is not in the favour of bodybuilding (yet).

It is a sport when it is in the Olympic Games

x
x
x

T


----------



## Tier (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah even though that is the only venue I would react this way but I would die laughing if they went from the javellin to posing in skimpy swim trunks


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> I have a great way of determining if it is a sport or not, even though it is not in the favour of bodybuilding (yet).
> 
> It is a sport when it is in the Olympic Games
> 
> ...



Baseball and Fastball have been dropped from the Olympics, so are they no longer sports?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2007)

Why do you people refuse to just accept the definition of the word that has been universally recognized as the literal interpretation of the word? 

Its like saying that I think 2 + 2 = 5, in my opinion. Well I could think that, and I would be wrong just like all of you can think what you want to about whether bodybuilding is a sport, but if you disagree, you are as wrong as someone claiming 2 + 2 = 5. 

Check the definition of sport in the dictionary. Then when you realize you are wrong, go sit in the corner for an hour and think about your mistake.


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Baseball and Fastball have been dropped from the Olympics, so are they no longer sports?



Really? What was the reasoning for that? 

x
x
x

T


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2007)

It's an artistic sport...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2007)

maniclion said:


> It's an artistic sport...



ding ding ding WINNAR!!!1!


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

Horses for courses.....


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2007)

I think that bodybuilders are athletes but Bodybuilding isn't a sport and I think that Bowling is a sport, but bowlers aren't athletes.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't care what the dictionary says (they all vary anyway). Bodybuilding is not _what I consider_ to be a sport. 

Football, baseball, soccer, tennis, powerlifting, strongman etc. are sports.

Modelling, bodybuilding, figure skating, synchronized swimming, drawing etc. are not sports.

IMO.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I don't care what the dictionary says (they all vary anyway). Bodybuilding is not _what I consider_ to be a sport.
> 
> Football, baseball, soccer, tennis, powerlifting, strongman etc. are sports.
> 
> ...



See those two require some athletic ability during the competition.  I see no difference between a model and a BB'er.  Whoopty doo that a BB'er uses weights, that doesn't mean they are competing in a sport all of the sudden.

Either way any thing that requires judges scores is gay.


----------

